# Recommend old games for a weak PC



## Shiroka (Nov 11, 2011)

Just as the title suggest, I'm looking for great games that I might have missed and that would run on my old PC. I'm bored out of my mind and I can't afford a better computer, so... yeah. For the record, I'm running Windows XP on an eMachines D620 laptop.

To give you an idea of how (not-so) powerful my computer is, it can play titles like GTA: San Andreas, TES: Morrowind and C&C: Generals just fast enough to be playable. That's sort of a guideline for performances; anything that demands even a iota more just won't do. So if a game requires a Pentium III and 256mb of RAM or less, it would most likely work on my shit.

I already know about GTA, Doom, Quake, C&C, The Elder Scrolls, Need For Speed, Starcraft, Half-Life, Medal of Honor, Call of Duty, XIII, Vietcong, Sin, Midnight Club, Hitman, Max Payne, Project IGI (to name only these), so no need to talk about them.

So anyway, what do you think I should play?!


----------



## Onnes (Nov 11, 2011)

Some older games I keep on hand: Dungeon Keeper I and II, Jagged Alliance 2, and Majesty I.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Alien vs Predator. Carmageddon 2 (may have issues with XP). Worms 2/Worms World Party. Duke Nukem 3D (no idea on compatibility). Unreal Tournament. Diablo 1 & 2. \o.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

Theme Hospital or Zoo Tycoon.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

Roller Coaster Tycoon!! That shit is always fun

or the original zoo tycoon 1


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh oh, Syndicate Wars. There's an XP port, but it currently runs too fast on modern machines. Might be okay on yours though :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

Will Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis work on your system?

That game fucking rocks.


----------



## Ames (Nov 11, 2011)

Get a snes, n64, genesis, ps1, MAME, etc emulator and download all the ROMs you want.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Get a snes emulator and download all the ROMs you want.



DON'T LISTEN TO HIM

Get a PS1 emulator like me.


----------



## Ames (Nov 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> DON'T LISTEN TO HIM
> 
> Get a PS1 emulator like me.



SNES: Chrono Trigger

PS1: Chrono Cross

GET THEM BOTH >:C


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Get a PS1 emulator like me.



Can I play Spyro on you? I tried on my computer but it's all jerky and unplayable :[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Can I play Spyro on you? I tried on my computer but it's all jerky and unplayable :[



I see what you did there.


----------



## Ames (Nov 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I see what you did there.



Kinky.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Will Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis work on your system?
> 
> That game fucking rocks.


HURRICANES
HURRICANES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 11, 2011)

SNES emu: EARTHBOUND

Dos/Dosbox : Escape from delirium
Normality

Regular: Cubert Badbone, P.I.( A nice indie game)
Death Rally
Hospital Tycoon


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> HURRICANES
> HURRICANES EVERYWHERE



Oh man, reminds me of dinosaurs getting sucked into a tornado, flying around in the air, and getting thrown at people.

Hilarious.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> Death Rally



Shit yeah. And it's free!


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2011)

LizardKing already mentioned the first AvP game, but you should also see if you can find the second one. It's way better. The first one is available on Steam for five bucks though, making it easier to obtain. 

The first Deus Ex game should be able to run on your rig.

Don't overlook indie games though! Many of them don't need a super computer to run. Super Meat Boy is one I'd recommend. Beat Hazard/Audiosurf as well. Dungeon Defenders might run on your rig as well, though I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh man, reminds me of dinosaurs getting sucked into a tornado, flying around in the air, and getting thrown at people.
> 
> Hilarious.


fuck I hated the hurricanes. they came like 3 times a fucking day


----------



## BRN (Nov 11, 2011)

*Red Faction 2*


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2011)

NetHack
POWDER
ADoM
Angband
Triangle Wizard
Baldur's Gate (1 and 2, + expansions)
Icewind Dale (same as BG)
Total Annihilation
Total Annihilation Kingdoms
Planescape Torment
Arcanum
Fallout 1 and 2 (and maybe Tictacs too)
Cave Story


----------



## Fay V (Nov 11, 2011)

Oregon trail!


----------



## GingerM (Nov 11, 2011)

JamesB already mentioned MAME, and with that and the ROM images for them, you can run all kinds of classic arcade games - Defender, Pac-Man, Centipede, Marble Madness, you name it. There's also DAPHNE, an emulator for the old laserdisc games like Space Ace and Dragon's Lair, but you not only have to get the ROMs, you have to get the video files. They are out there, though.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 11, 2011)

2D Platformers
Commander Keen (episodes 1-6 & Keen Dreams)
Crystal Caves
Jazz Jackrabbit
Jazz Jackrabbit 2

First-Person Shooters
Dark Forces
Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight
Jedi Knight: Mysteries of the Sith
Jedi Knight 2
Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
Descent
Descent 2
Descent 2: The Vertigo Series
Descent 3
Descent 3: Mercenary
No One Lives Forever
No One Lives Forever 2 (probably won't be able to max it out, though)
Serious Sam: The First Encounter
Serious Sam: The Second Encounter
Wolfenstein 3D
Strategy
Lemmings (all of them in the series)
Warcraft 3
Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne

Other
Diablo 2
Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction
Myst
Riven (best game of all time)
Myst 3


----------



## GingerM (Nov 11, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> 2D Platformers
> Commander Keen (episodes 1-6 & Keen Dreams)



Oh my goodness! I had completely forgotten these! Now I must go find them


----------



## Pine (Nov 11, 2011)

look for an old game called "The Outforce"
very underrated RTS


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 12, 2011)

Unreal Tournament, and assuming you can get it to work, Red Faction. Those two games have taken up an insane amount of my childhood.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 12, 2011)

The ineffable Tribes 2 has been recently updated by the fanbase to be much more stable and compatible with modern OSs. The entire game plus relevant updates is available for free here.

Furthermore, Activision's Battlezone (the 1998 release), one of my favourite games of all time ever has been released by the makers (bless them) as freeware. This piece of software ambrosia is available here.


----------



## Vibgyor (Nov 12, 2011)

The only games I can think of that haven't been recommended are Thief: The Dark Project and its sequel, Thief II: The Metal Age.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2011)

System Shock 2?


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 12, 2011)

Jagged Alliance 2 - looks like Fallout Tactics, but not exactly my cup of tea.
Alien vs Predator - the 1999 shooter looks pretty cool, I might try it out
Roller Coaster Tycoon - it would be worth it just to do that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQrC_C6SexI
emulators: I've had more than my share since 2001, thank you very much... although maybe I could do a rerun of FF7 and FF9.
Death Rally - god this game looks hard to control
Oregon Trail - HAHAH no
Battlezone - I never say no to freeware and tanks =3
Thief - oh god I almost forgot about that one! I'll have to get it back asap.
System Shock 2 - I never made it past the first level for some reason. I think I couldn't find a key or something. Maybe I should give it another chance.


Now if I'm still bored after that, there's definitely something wrong with me!


----------



## Flatline (Nov 12, 2011)

Re-Volt
Drakan: The Order of the Flame
System Shock 2
Age of Empires II

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Obscurimity (Nov 12, 2011)

Emulators actually require a somewhat strong computer but if yours is strong enough the first two Elder Scrolls are now legally free.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2011)

worms armageddon


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 13, 2011)

Fallout and Fallout 2 should run, Sim City 2000, Redneck Rampage, Sim Tower...

And my personal favorite: Gearhead Garage

Gearhead Garage is a game where you repair, build and sell cars. The game is very basic, and the cars that come with it are VERY basic representations.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 13, 2011)

Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries - Free with expanded weapons and mech chassis.  Fuck yeah seven-slot naval railguns.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries - Free with expanded weapons and mech chassis.  Fuck yeah seven-slot naval railguns.



Because putting huge holes in mechs with the Heavy Gauss just wasn't fun enough.


----------



## Arcane Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

SNES emu: Super Mario World!
 note: There are variations on the original game known as "ROM hacks" that are made by other people and can be downloaded on a nifty website known as http://smwcentral.net


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 13, 2011)

If you want some games that could take you the rest of your life to beat, I'd suggest the Exile series, or its more advanced counterpart Avernum.
http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/
But that may be far more old-school than you're looking for.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 14, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> If you want some games that could take you the rest of your life to beat, I'd suggest the Exile series, or its more advanced counterpart Avernum.
> http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/
> But that may be far more old-school than you're looking for.



The Geneforge series may be a bit more accessible, and Avadon just came out recently which I guess is the spiritual successor to Avernum. I think you can get everything on Steam now too.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 or 2*  /Thread

(Unless your computer is really old because then it will get a slower frame rate once you have a BIG park built.)


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 21, 2011)

Lineage 2 is going free pretty soon if you like MMO's.

It's an alright game, nothing special though.


----------



## Tao (Nov 22, 2011)

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magicka Obscura


----------



## -SHINY- (May 21, 2013)

Like strategy games ex: Age of Empires mostly 2d or strategy games run smooth on old computers.


----------



## Ozriel (May 21, 2013)

Necromancy is illegal. 500g fine. :V

/closing


----------

